# AquariumList - Aquarium Classifeds



## TheShrimp (Jul 30, 2005)

*Feedback please*

I had to admit version one was Crap in terms of design, etc. 

So this is v1.02b I now present you. (and now sure looks better)

My goal was to make it very similar to Criagslist,I''m still trying.

Unlike other sites I fully coded the site in ASP (took me 3 months by now) to make sure there is no similar.

I'm sure It will succeed someday and be as popular as Craigslist is for Stuff. 

Feed back is always Welcome


----------

